# what kind of bait?



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

what kind of bait is best to use this time of year?


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

For what kind of fish?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Exactly.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

walleyes or crappies n sunfish...


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

Minnows or wax worms.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Walleyes - crappie minnows or chubs (or heads of these) on spoons and jigs.

Crappies - small crappie minnows on smaller spoons and jigs when they're aggressive, waxies and maggots on small jigs when they aren't.

Bluegill - maggots on small jigs, almost always.


----------



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

Walleyes- crappie minnows or shiners (we've been hittin walleyes hard on shiners so far this year)

Crappies- crappie minnows on small jigs yes, sometimes wax worms, but the minnows have yielded the best result

Sunfish- wax worms on small jigs


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

How about perch that just nibble on minnows and cant get the hook in the mouth, but wont eat a waxworm?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

NDhunter7 said:


> How about perch that just nibble on minnows and cant get the hook in the mouth, but wont eat a waxworm?


Try pinching the heads off with just a little bit behind it. This gives the smell and taste of minnow that they want but is small enough to give you a good hook-set. You can also try for a reaction strike by giving it a 'hard' wiggle to make them hit it harder.

Just my .02


----------



## theodore (Nov 3, 2007)

try big boogers. I've had best luck with yellow,but green and red are good if you can find them.


----------

